# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  کتاب دعا نويسي را از کجا تهيه کنيم دانلود از اینترنتی

## manshahr

کتاب دعا نويسي را از کجا تهيه کنيم دعا در شریعت اسلام جایگاه ویژه ای دارد و مفهوم دعا در همه شریعت و ادیان وجود داشته است دعا به تنهایی قدرت تغییر سرنوشت را دارد دعا عبادتی است که انسان در هر لحظه می تواند آن را انجام دهد و می تواند به خواسته خود عمل کند. حاجت از خالق و مولاى خود خداوند سبحان است علما دعاها را به طرق مختلف جمع آورى كرده اند. کتاب «مثور دعایین» مجموعه ای از دعاهای صحیح است که مولانا وصی الله مدنی آن را به ترتیب فقهی برای طلاب و عموم مسلمانان گردآوری کرده است و در عین حال در حاشیه در برخی جاها اقوال لازم آمده است. نوشته شده برای علما و همچنین نقد علمی مختصر بر برخی از دعاهای مردمی اثبات نشده.
دین مبین اسلام، زندگی مستقیم و کاملی است که دستاوردهای دنیا و آخرت در آن نهفته است. این بزرگراه روشنی است که شب و روز فرقی ندارد و پیچ و تاب در آن نیست. خداوند متعال این دین را برای بشریت برگزید و آن را در زندگی پیامبر اکرم (ص) تکمیل کرد.کتاب دعا نويسي را از کجا تهيه کنيم در هر زمینه ای تمسک به کتاب و سنت لازم است، صحابه کتاب و سنت را زنده نگه داشتند. اما با گذشت زمان مردم از کتاب و سنت دور شدند و بدعت ها و خرافات در هر زمینه ای جای خود را گرفت و در آن زمان بدعت ها و خرافات و علمای شیطانی همه دین را پذیرفتند و به گفته وی هر کار جدیدی در دین وجود دارد. یک نوآوری است و هر بدعتی گمراهی است و هر گمراهی به جهنم می‌رود. با وجود چنین وعده های قوی، مسلمانان امروز ...
دعا در شریعت اسلام از جایگاه ویژه ای برخوردار است و مفهوم دعا در تمام شریعت و ادیان گذشته وجود داشته است، دعا به تنهایی قدرت تغییر سرنوشت را دارد، دعا عبادتی است که انسان در هر لحظه می تواند آن را انجام دهد و خداوند آفریدگار و روزی دهنده می تواند نیازهای ما را تامین کند و همان گونه که غذا برای بقای بدن لازم است حیات روح نیز در گرو تلاوت قرآن و ذکر و ذکر است. در قرآن و سنت بر ذکر مکرر الله جل جلاله در جاهای مختلف تأکید شده است، هنگام خواندن نماز آداب و شرایط نماز را در نظر داشته باشید. علما و محدثین برای دسترسی آسان به بهترین دعاها برای امت اسلامی.
خداوند متعال هدف از خلقت انسان را عبادت خدا دانسته است.کتاب دعا نويسي را از کجا تهيه کنيم یکی از عبادات خداوند متعال این است که بنده ذکر و ذکر و دعا را ترتیب می دهد. اگر مسلمان بخواهد روزها و شب های خود را به نیکی بگذراند، هر لحظه فضایلش زیاد می شود، بیدار شدن و خوردن و آشامیدن نیز عبادت محسوب می شود. چگونه 24 ساعت شبانه روز خود را بگذرانیم تا خدایمان از ما راضی باشد. این راهنمای کتابچه مورد مطالعه است. جزوه ها بر اساس قرآن و سنت است و در جاهایی به سخنان سلف نیز اشاره شده است. (ع.م)
ذکر کلمه ای عربی است که در لغت به معنای به خاطر سپردن، به یاد آوردن، بارها و بارها یادآوری، تکرار چیزی و حفظ با قلب و زبان است، یعنی بنده در همه حال و در هر حال. در حال نشستن و دراز کشیدن، خدای واقعی خود را یاد کن و هرگز یاد او را فراموش نکن. یاد خدا اصل هر عبادتی است، هدف از خلقت همه جن و انس عبادت خداست و هدف از همه عبادت ها یاد خداست، هر گاه کار نیکی انجام دهد هدفش است. و هدف فقط رسیدن به رضای الهی است، بنابراین یاد خدا پله ای برای رضای الهی می شود. با توجه به این اهمیت، یاد خدا در قرآن و سنت مورد تأکید قرار گرفته است. یاد خدا اولین شرط محبت است:

----------

